# Campaign Map



## Arcane

Inspired by Dawn of War I decided to make a campaign map for my friends and I to all play in an on going table top we plan to eventually start. This took me about 4 hours, and honestly, I ended up liking it more than the DOW map :wink:

I haven't added all the territories or names of the planets yet, nor jump gates etc. I was just trying to make planets that could be general use and work for anything. I think each planet will eventually have 5 territories on them each, with each planet having lanes connecting them. 

Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## Arcane

Did some more work on this. Put on some names I just came up with off the top of my head or borrowed. Planning on having around 5 people playing, so 25 territories sounded about right.


----------



## squeek

I like it, always interesting to see what others create for their campaigns and games. Do you intend to have markers to show who owns what, etc?


----------



## Fallen

squeek said:


> I like it, always interesting to see what others create for their campaigns and games. Do you intend to have markers to show who owns what, etc?


agreed, i also like the idea, but maybe for the picture tone down the star - cant see much inside the planets

besides that id think that gothic, space battles, would be important also... maybe some cheap 99 cent jets would do...meh im just thinking of what id do so dont take it serious


----------



## Arcane

Yeah, I am planning on printing it out and putting it on the wall near our game table. I might mount it over some metal I have, then we can use magnets to signify who is occupying what. 

I agree with the star being a little bright, and I might tone it down a bit or try something slightly less obtrusive. 

I would try to do something with space battles but none of us play Battlefleet, not to mention that would open up a whole nother can of worms. On the other hand, I was thinking to allow in the rules for people to be able to attack other territories through space travel and jump distances, but that might detract from the entire strategy of fortifying and attacking. If someone could just attack your rear territory without going through any other turf first, it might cause everyone to play far too defensively.


----------



## Da Joka

Hmmm looks great... can't wait till my Orks ramsnack Valfar


----------



## gwmaniac

Looks great man! Valfar looks like a perfect agriworld to burn up! :grin: Have some rep, the map is great!


----------



## Micklez

looks real good, better then the one i tried a year or so ago

good luck with your campain mate


----------



## juddski

Arcane+k,micklez,+k,
great looking maps ,
love the lens flash on your map arcane ..
i agree with fallen about maybe toning it down a bit IMHO?


----------



## Micklez

thanks juddski, im actually supprised though. I thought mine was really bad. One time when i lige getting proven wrong :biggrin:


----------



## Arcane

I think it is pretty cool Micklez. Reminds me of back in the ol Sierra days of games. 

I really like the idea of adding the Army characters at the bottom, I just might steal that idea from you.  The lens flare probebly needs to be toned down a little bit. It is a relatively simple trick in Photoshop > Filters > Render > Lens Flare, for anyone who wants to mess around with the technique.


----------



## juddski

> I really like the idea of adding the Army characters at the bottom,


i agree,nice touch:victory:


----------



## Arcane

Here is a reworking of this old map for a campaign I am possibly starting at my FLG. WIP


----------



## Da Joka

damnz that looks epic


----------



## Arcane

Yeah I am thinking each team can control a sector at the beginning of the campaign, if there are 5 teams of two, and thus 10 players total. 

btw you never told me when the league starts or the rules.


----------

